# What to put in it!!!



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Okay, so we just bought a 3 foot bow fronted Jewel aquarium and I have no clue what to put in it.

We have got gravel, heater, filter, pump, shipwreck ornament, other ornaments and even a little diver man who swims up and down when the air blows in his errr bottom lol

Soooooo - fish????

I would like something colourful really - I loike brightly coloured fish and don't mind even only having a single pair in the tank so long as they are bright.

Any advice off you seasoned bunch


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Sword tails, guppies, neons, glowlights, plattys.

Corys for the bottom. Mabey also a pleco

All of them, apart from the corys + pleco are colorful. And very easy to look after

Fish Crazy Best fish forum there is.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Tom 

I think I would like to get maybe a pair of larger really bright fish rather than a few smaller ones.

May run up to our local aquatics place tomorrow if we get this stupid bathroom finished :bash:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

If you want just a few larger fish, then a really nice idea would be to pack your tank with bogwood and get a group of marbled headstanders. They look really cool when fully grown, and are really unique. :no1:

But they will eat all plants except java fern, and they will munch on any other fish.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Esfa - not that keen on them 

What are the fish with the biggish lips that are orange and yellow and bright?

Or am I being dim and thinking of marine fish  

EDIT - I was thinking of a damsel fish which I now know is a marine fish 

I do like the electric blue, powder blue and electric yellow cichilds though - how compatible are they to my set up?


----------



## piercedboy17 (Apr 19, 2008)

If you want a few larger fish then why don't you get two or three parrot fish? These come in a variety of colours. . . Pink, yellow, orange etc 
There fish can only be kept with there own sort though! 

Or you could have small fish such as the ones mentioned above and get a pair of dwalf or other types of guramis(sp?)
Be careful though as some of them can get quite big! lol


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, parrot fish get big, and are absolutly gorgeous to look at. They have big lips too if i remember rightly?

Or even set up a discus tank? They are large, unique and nice looking brightly colored fish. Can be expensive though


----------



## piercedboy17 (Apr 19, 2008)

Tomcat said:


> Yeah, parrot fish get big, and are absolutly gorgeous to look at. They have big lips too if i remember rightly?
> 
> Or even set up a discus tank? They are large, unique and nice looking brightly colored fish. Can be expensive though


Yeah they do have big lips. . . Not so much when they are younger! But when they are older! I would like them. . . but my community tank wouldn't allow it! They have enough trouble off my teritorial red tailed shark! lol


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

No, i dont think my tank could take it either lol. 

How many is a 120L suitable for?


----------



## piercedboy17 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have no idea matey!
I'm no expert on fish keeping. . . I don't find it an easy hobbie tbh!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

a few firemouths??


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Rainbow fish are nice when bigger, and come in different colours.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Parrot fish are hybridized by man, I personally woulnt touch them. Discus are really nice but its best to use RO water, Cichlids can also make a nice display.

I would personally dump the diver and the shipwreck as I hate un natural objects in my tanks but each to their own.

How much experience do you have with fish keeping? might be worth getting a few hardy fish to start, at least till the tank has matured before spending big money on delicate species.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

dont get 'parrot fish'. They are often dyed which is incredibly painful for the fish and most die during the process. Also the dye wears off. they are a messed up hybrid fish bred in massive numbers in crap conditions in the far east. Don't encourage the sale of these fish. Oh and these aren't proper parrot cichlids. These are referred to as Blood Parrots, or Jellybean Cichlids. Just avoid them for everyones sake. As soon as people stop buying them then the whole fish trade would be a lot better. Oh and boycott shops that sell dyed fish of any kind. Incredibly cruel process and brings the whole hobby of fish keeping into disrepute


If you want a large colourful pair, look at nicaraguense cichlids. they are stunning as adults and breed well. They are hard as nails so you could add a small pair as your first fish as long as you do a couple of 25% water changes in the first 2 weeks.

Look at other cichlids, like firemouths, blue acara for example. If you don't mind having a war in your tank, a pair of salvini would look good. Just take special care of the female after breeding, she will get a pasteing from the male if your not careful


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks ever so much everyone 

I have a little experience with fish although not anywhere near enough to go too deep into special conditions and such like.

After some thought I think I would like to get some small to medium community fish that I could maybe keep a couple of types of - could I get maybe silver dollars and put something more colourful in alongside them?

I am sorry for the questions but while I can maintain a tank with water changes and such like, I know literally nothing about fish other than my in laws have guppies and they breed like rabbits!!!!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I hope this has been said.....DISCUS!!!!!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

snakelover said:


> I hope this has been said.....DISCUS!!!!!


 
shhh, what have I told you about discus. They are boring lol


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

mike515 said:


> shhh, what have I told you about discus. They are boring lol


 :lol2::lol2: Jewel Cichlids?
MARINE SET UP.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

DISCUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no1::no1:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

ARGHHHHH discus are bloomin gorgeous - just googled them 

Soooooo - I want to keep dicus :no1: 

How many for my tank size - 3' wide, 2' tall, 18" deep.

What type of gravel is best? Plants? Decor?

I wanna be a dicsus keeper AND how much am I looking at paying ofr them lmao


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

well my local has had them from 2.5inchers for £12.50 to a breeding pair £100.

Around £20 ea for a 5incher around here.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> ARGHHHHH discus are bloomin gorgeous - just googled them
> 
> Soooooo - I want to keep dicus :no1:
> 
> ...


 
A nice pair in there. With some small shoalers, cardinals are often kept with discus, as are rummynose tetra.

A nice fine gravel is good. Good for plants and looks nice. Lots of shelter for them as they are shy but much bolder when they have somewhere to hide. bogwood and flat stones. Provide a vertical smooth surface for them to possibly lay eggs.

How much do you want to pay? They can be bought from around a fiver for common colours but for a wild caught adult I've seen them in the thousands.

do lots of research. And look into making your own food. Much easier. They aren't as hard to keep as many will tell you. And tap water bred babies are available as well now so much easier then many think


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Mike 

I was hoping to see if I could keep black knife fish in there with them??? Maybe 1 of those and then a couple of smaller fish I like bleeding heart tetra 

We have a very fine black granite gravel and I am fine to remove the diver and the shopwreck if necessary 

Do they like a planted tank? Anything in particular that they like or dislike?

Again, thanks everyone for the help can't wait now to get it up and running  Shall set it up properly tomorrow and then leave it to settle and be sure it is right for a week before I go find me some fish


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

glad you thought to buy a *little diver man*. they are a very under rated piece of equipment IMO....:crazy::lol2::lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

heheh Habu - very essential piece of kit I am told. Someone to fish sit if we go out


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my sister in law had a mickey mouse diving submarine that worked off of an air pump... the damndest thing you ever saw... you just watched 'ole mickey go up.... then down.... up..... then down... didn't need any fish, just mickey in his little red submarine with it's see through, bubble top.... :crazy::lol2:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Knife fish are cool.
AquaticLifeDirect.co.uk - Tropical Fish, Koi Carp, Discus Fish, Marine Fish - Aquatic Life Direct
go on this site and just look through all the fish and note the ones you like most


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

knifefish won't be good. Eat small fish and get big.

Best to avoid the diamond shaped tetras, as in bleedin hearts, diamond tetra, columbian blues and serpaes as a few examples. Many people say they upset discus. dunno why to be honest.


*KEEP THE DIVER*​


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

wooohoooo I like the diver hehehe

Would the ship wreck be okay in with discus or would it be too inhibiting for them and maybe be replaced with some slate pieces that are smooth adn stuff?


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Africans all the way, in that its a bit small for africans, but you will be find with 12 Saulosi, and they are excellent as females are vibrant yellow and males are strong blues 




















: victory:


----------



## LindaE (Apr 20, 2008)

i would have a couple of Oscas, they would do well in a tank that size


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

LindaE said:


> i would have a couple of Oscas, they would do well in a tank that size


no they wouldn't. that tank isn't big enough for one, let alone two. You think two 12-14 inch fish would be ok in a 3 foot tank? That's pretty shocking


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

No oscars - they are farrrrr too big for the tank. I wouldn't really put one into my tank size.

Maybe one day I will have room for a bigggg tank and I can have one then


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't bother with them. So many much better fish around for you to waste space on oscars lol


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

hehehe soooooo today I am making sure the tank is just right - is there anything in particular I will need to do or check before going out and getting fish?

I wil obviously post pics once it is done before the fish go in but want to be sure I don't forget anything if I go out for supplies


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

What fish you getting then?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Discus I hope :no1: 

Then, as suggested, a few smaller schoaling fish.

Soooooo - what would be the best colourful little fish to get - neons and stuff okay?

Also, with the discus and them, would I be okay to get a cory or a sucky fish to clean up


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd go with:

2xdiscus
12xcardinals or rummy nose (neons aren't as good looking)
6xCory Jullii or Panda corys.
6x ottocinclus


Lots of plants, and a fair bit of bogwood and rocks.

Plant wise, Amazon swords, Crytocorynes, anubias, hygrophilia and lugwigia. Plus maybe some vallisneria, bacopa, Glossostigma

Go for what you like though.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks Mike  

I have rang our local shop to check what they have in right now and they say that I should consider getting a buffer? for the water as it is a newly set up tank??

Does this sound right - what is a buffer lmao


----------



## Vivodka (Mar 23, 2008)

You should not put discus into a newly set up tank!

You need to start the filters working (search for cycling up a new tank on google) with half a dozen of the smaller fish then after a couple of weeks you can add 2 to 4 fish a week (depending on size).

Discus like the tank to be in relatively quiet area of the house, good aquarium shops have them separated off from the main showroom. (well, ours does:lol2 
They like very soft water and slightly acidic, though captive bred will tolerate harder water.

I love discus but won't buy them because our water is far too hard.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Don't start using buffers. your tank can become reliant on them. Try mixing the water yourself. Mix RO water with tap water. Where I live its a rough 50/50 mix but it depends on your local tap water. Mix some up and measure the hardness. If it matches what you need that the combo to use. If it's too hard, use more RO and so until its right


----------



## Godzillarox (Apr 20, 2008)

Ihave parrrot fish one peach and one a darker orange they are stunning also have a pleco thats a monster lol great for the tank though they eat all the crap but the parrot fish don't like him much but he handles himself pretty well lol. I used to have oscars which are gorgeous but grow very big you can even hand feed them they are great fish.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Godzillarox said:


> Ihave parrrot fish one peach and one a darker orange they are stunning also have a pleco thats a monster lol great for the tank though they eat all the crap but the parrot fish don't like him much but he handles himself pretty well lol. I used to have oscars which are gorgeous but grow very big you can even hand feed them they are great fish.


 
Im guessing by 'parrotfish' you mean blood parrots


----------

